# Live Video Broadcast - June 7th - Machine Polishing for a Show Car Finish



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Video Broadcast - June 7th - Machine Polishing for a Show Car Finish*

Starting at 5:00pm on Thursday, June 7th we'll be streaming a live broadcast on how to create a show car finish by machine to a 1941 Plymouth Coupe.

To watch the broadcast you want to click the graphic below,

(The page it goes to always shows the video from the last live broadcast. It will change when we turn the web cam on)

**​
*Here's what we'll be polishing... a very rare 1941 Plymouth Coupe...*










:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Confirmed!

*This Camaro will be here along with the 1941 Plymouth Coupe this Thursday for a LIVE BROADCAST on machine polishing for a show car finish!



















:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul's Camaro just arrived, here's a shot of it in the studio and from here many of you might think there's nothing wrong and in fact it looks gorgeous!










But here's the true condition and why the car has been brought to Autogeek's Show Car Garage...

*Holograms from a Rotary Buffer*
If you look closely you can see the holograms where the overhead florescent light is shining on the trunk lid, I'll try to get a better picture of the holograms after we move the car to a different position.









*The entire finish looks like this...*









*Ouch! Kind of hurts your eyes if you're into car detailing...*




































*No splatter under the fresh air grill







*
Classic cars have fresh air grills for fresh air intake and most of the time if you LOOK down past the grill you'll see wetsanding splatter and compounding and polishing splatter and once it's in there it's dang near impossible to remove. I'm happy to say that whoever did the sanding and buffing the first time did a good job of covering this up...

See my article on this here,

*Tape it off and avoid a lifetime of ugly...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Mothers and Blackfire tonite!

For tonight's Show Car Makeovers were going to use Mothers products for the 1941 Plymouth Coupe....










For the 1967 Camaro we're going to be using Blackfire products...










:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the video from last night. The 1941 Plymouth Coupe had a technical problem and could not make it so we included a second 1967 Camaro...

*Removing Swirls, Creating Show Car Finishes on Two 1967 Camaros*​ 





:thumb:


----------

